# Cob Smoked Six Pepper Bacon



## hoity toit (Feb 22, 2016)

I had 2 bellies curing for the last 10 days and wanted to try some new seasoning I found. It is a blend of six different peppers including black, white, red, bell, chili and one other. It is made by Tones's and is not hot like you think it would be. ----------> The money shots are on page 2 of this thread.













100_2815.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Feb 22, 2016


















100_2817.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Feb 22, 2016






So after the curing process which by the way I did dry using tender quick with nothing else added, I placed the cut bellies in cold water changing the water every hour for 3 hours.













100_2813.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Feb 22, 2016


















100_2814.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Feb 22, 2016






Next I dried them off and put a fan blowing on them for a couple of hours before seasoning them. I did 2 of them with the six pepper blend, 2 with black pepper, and the last 2 with what was left in the lugger from the first four. Didn't want to waste any seasoning right ? Then into the frig to rest overnight.













100_2825.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Feb 22, 2016


















100_2822.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Feb 22, 2016


















100_2823.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Feb 22, 2016


















100_2824.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Feb 22, 2016






Now fast forward to the next evening.......filled up the tube smoker with cob pellets and the Ama-z-n with the same to create a heavy smudge starting out.













100_2829.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Feb 22, 2016






Below is the smoke tray holder I made for the smokehouse













100_2827.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Feb 22, 2016


















100_2831.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Feb 22, 2016


















100_2830.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Feb 22, 2016






In they go for 18 hrs, I'll dial the smoke down about half after the first trays burn out.













100_2832.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Feb 22, 2016






 I will let them mellow overnight in the frig, then semi-freeze and slice. Will post sliced pictures tomorrow or the next day if my camera doesn't die. It has been acting up lately.

Just pulled them from the smoker in the pictures below.













IMG_4657[1].JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Feb 22, 2016


















IMG_4655[1].JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Feb 22, 2016


















IMG_4658[1].JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Feb 22, 2016


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 22, 2016)

Awesome start Buddy!

Can't wait to see the finish!!

Al


----------



## hoity toit (Feb 22, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Awesome start Buddy!
> 
> Can't wait to see the finish!!
> 
> Al


Thanks Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 22, 2016)

Looking good! I've been adding white pepper to my bacon. I really like it. Can't go wrong with cob smoke!


----------



## hoity toit (Feb 22, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looking good! I've been adding white pepper to my bacon. I really like it. Can't go wrong with cob smoke!


Thanks, man you got that right, cob is good on bacon and other pork products. It's a little strong for a some folks but it works for me on bacon. A flavor unmatched on pork.

HT


----------



## tropics (Feb 22, 2016)

HT glad I shook the little bug Love that cob smoke I'll be back for the finisj

Richie


----------



## hoity toit (Feb 22, 2016)

tropics said:


> HT glad I shook the little bug Love that cob smoke I'll be back for the finisj
> 
> Richie


yes sir


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 22, 2016)

Waiting for sliced pics.   Great so far.
Love using cob for smoke.  I use it almost all the time for my cured meats and sausage s.


----------



## twoalpha (Feb 22, 2016)

I'm In. Looking good to this point


----------



## b-one (Feb 22, 2016)

Looking great, I found the cob a bit strong on the last cheese I smoked still letting it mellow.


----------



## foamheart (Feb 22, 2016)

I got the most amazing color from cob on bacon! I was surprized I was expecting it to taste more like burnt grass for some reason. It does burn fast though.

I am watching, 

BTW I just stuck my arms down in the brine bucket today and moved stuff around. I don't remember now what it was, but seems I remember Dave having a work for that..>>LOL


----------



## dstar26t (Feb 23, 2016)

I didn't see anything about pork on that 6 pepper blend label.  Be careful.  Or better yet, send me some to taste test to make sure it's safe.

Looking good!

Nate


----------



## sirsmokey (Feb 23, 2016)

Woo! Looks good. Nice smokehouse. Can that pepper blend be had at any regular store or is that an online purchase?


----------



## ak1 (Feb 23, 2016)

From smoke house to bacon. It looks fantastic.


----------



## hoity toit (Feb 23, 2016)

AK1 said:


> From smoke house to bacon. It looks fantastic.


Thanks AK,I really like the bacon process. So simple and so good.


----------



## hoity toit (Feb 23, 2016)

SirSmokey said:


> Woo! Looks good. Nice smokehouse. Can that pepper blend be had at any regular store or is that an online purchase?


I think I got it at Sams. You should be able to find it at the grocery store too. Tones is the brand.

HT


----------



## hoity toit (Feb 23, 2016)

dstar26t said:


> I didn't see anything about pork on that 6 pepper blend label.  Be careful.  Or better yet, send me some to taste test to make sure it's safe.
> 
> Looking good!
> 
> Nate


It is good on everything....I will be doing some slicing tomorrow on a couple of them. I am going to leave most of them as slabs and slice as needed from the freezer.

HT


----------



## hoity toit (Feb 23, 2016)

Foamheart said:


> I got the most amazing color from cob on bacon! I was surprized I was expecting it to taste more like burnt grass for some reason. It does burn fast though.
> 
> I am watching,
> 
> BTW I just stuck my arms down in the brine bucket today and moved stuff around. I don't remember now what it was, but seems I remember Dave having a work for that..>>LOL


I actually get a slow burn on the cob. I use cob pellets from TractorSupply(they call it horse bedding but it is pellets and 100% cob w no additives.) I get about 7 hours on the tube smoker and 6-7 hrs in the Ama-z-n tray. They color is a nice yellow golden like color. it imparts on the meat.

HT


----------



## hoity toit (Feb 23, 2016)

b-one said:


> Looking great, I found the cob a bit strong on the last cheese I smoked still letting it mellow.


I find it works best on pork. On cheese I prefer Alder. It is light and forgiving.


----------



## hoity toit (Feb 23, 2016)

c farmer said:


> Waiting for sliced pics. Great so far.
> Love using cob for smoke. I use it almost all the time for my cured meats and sausage s.


I'll have some sliced pictures tomorrow. Some I'm gonna leave as slabs and slice later as needed. I hope these are meaty like the last ones were, you never know till you cut into 'em.

HT


----------



## hoity toit (Feb 23, 2016)

SirSmokey said:


> Woo! Looks good. Nice smokehouse. Can that pepper blend be had at any regular store or is that an online purchase?


the cinder block on the smokehouse are just stacked, house itself is old fence and barnwood. so I can move it if I want to. And I have done that. Makes it portable.I have been thinking of taking it to a BBQ cook-off for show-n-tell. No one knows I have a 20,000 BTU propane burner in the bottom so I can hot smoke too. I did some turkeys and chicken once in it and had it up to 350* without it exploding and catching fire. Boy THAT was an experience.

HT


----------



## sirsmokey (Feb 23, 2016)

Hahahah oh man! That's cool looking and awesome that it can be moved around. I too would be a little worried about combustion lol. None the less, really cool. I got a ton of cinder block laying around and a couple fence panels so maybe that will be a spring project. Mine would be much smaller tho due to my lack of fence. Very nice! And good looking bacon !


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 23, 2016)

Nice Smoke House & that Bacon looks & sounds Great !!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			










Be Back for the Grand Finale!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  (Sliced)







Bear


----------



## gary s (Feb 24, 2016)

Man that looks good, I like that pepper you used gotta be good  can't wait to see it sliced up    Nice Job  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## hoity toit (Feb 24, 2016)

Here are the money shots. You never know what it is gonna look like till you slice it. These were A-OK for meat content.













IMG_4661.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Feb 24, 2016


















IMG_4662.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Feb 24, 2016


















IMG_4663.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Feb 24, 2016


















IMG_4664.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Feb 24, 2016


















IMG_4665.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Feb 24, 2016


















IMG_4666.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Feb 24, 2016


















IMG_4667.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Feb 24, 2016


















IMG_4668.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Feb 24, 2016


----------



## foamheart (Feb 24, 2016)

Great bacon I am sure...... but I can't wait to package my own this time. GWAD I wish I had a slicer too!!!

Just wondering, anyone ever try a flat tray like piece to put your bacon on to vac-seal. It would keep the pac's more uniform wouldn't it?

I am jealous, no I am envious.

Great job.


----------



## gary s (Feb 24, 2016)

That Bacon looks fantastic  Great Job    I know you will be sending out samples !!!   That's way to much bacon .







Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 24, 2016)

Foamheart said:


> Great bacon I am sure...... but I can't wait to package my own this time. GWAD I wish I had a slicer too!!!
> 
> Just wondering, anyone ever try a flat tray like piece to put your bacon on to vac-seal. It would keep the pac's more uniform wouldn't it?
> 
> ...


I like to just stack mine in a single pile by the number I want. Then vacuum pack that. Uses less bag & takes up less freezer space.

Nice Job on that Bacon, HT !!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





-------------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## twoalpha (Feb 24, 2016)

HT

Awesome looking bacon. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Your custom smoke house did the job for sure.

Any report on the six pepper blend for taste?

Larry


----------



## hoity toit (Feb 25, 2016)

twoalpha said:


> HT
> 
> Awesome looking bacon.
> 
> ...


It is not hot, but defiantly different. I'm pleased with it and will use that spice again.


----------



## hoity toit (Feb 25, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> I like to just stack mine in a single pile by the number I want. Then vacuum pack that. Uses less bag & takes up less freezer space.
> 
> Nice Job on that Bacon, HT !!!
> 
> ...


I like to do the same thing Bear


----------



## hoity toit (Feb 25, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> I like to just stack mine in a single pile by the number I want. Then vacuum pack that. Uses less bag & takes up less freezer space.
> 
> Nice Job on that Bacon, HT !!!
> 
> ...


Thank you sir !


----------



## sirsmokey (Feb 25, 2016)

Man, I wish I would have thought of the stack method . I blew through almost an entire 11 roll . Prob better off with something smaller then 11 if stacking I would assume. Oh, we'll . Next time. Great pics by the way!


----------



## ak1 (Feb 25, 2016)

Wow! that is some nice meaty bacon! I wish the bellies I could buy looked that good.


----------



## b-one (Feb 25, 2016)

Great looking bacon!


----------



## bdskelly (Feb 25, 2016)

Best looking bacon I've seen in a long while.  Point! b


----------



## mowin (Feb 25, 2016)

Wow, that looks good. :points:. I'll give ya another point if ya send me some.  :biggrin:


----------



## disco (Feb 26, 2016)

Beautiful Bacon, Bro!

Points!

Disco


----------



## hoity toit (Feb 27, 2016)

Disco said:


> Beautiful Bacon, Bro!
> 
> Points!
> 
> Disco


Thanks brother, it came out pretty lean-n-meaty. I got lucky on the cut and thanks for the points Disco, I appreciate all you do here on the forum as well.


----------



## hoity toit (Feb 27, 2016)

BDSkelly said:


> Best looking bacon I've seen in a long while.  Point! b





b-one said:


> Great looking bacon!





AK1 said:


> Wow! that is some nice meaty bacon! I wish the bellies I could buy looked that good.





SirSmokey said:


> Man, I wish I would have thought of the stack method . I blew through almost an entire 11 roll . Prob better off with something smaller then 11 if stacking I would assume. Oh, we'll . Next time. Great pics by the way!





mowin said:


> Wow, that looks good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everytime I get the pork bellies at restaurant Depot they have been good decent cuts. The butcher shops around here are too expensive on the bellies. On that stack method I put 5 or so in each stack and do 30 to a bag. I also slice mine 1/4" bc I like it that way. When you go to cook breakfast use them a stack at a time.,plus the presentation is better looking at it in the bag,,hahahaha.

I also wish to thank everyone for the kind words, points and for following this post. And the cob smoke on pork is one of a kind for flavor. I am dying to do a fresh ham with cob but I need to explore the process further before making an attempt at it. Any information shared is appreciated.


----------



## driedstick (Mar 3, 2016)

Sorry I'm late to the party but Dang it man that looks good, Great Job!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






A full smoker is a happy smoker 

DS


----------



## hoity toit (May 4, 2016)

driedstick said:


> Sorry I'm late to the party but Dang it man that looks good, Great Job!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never too late for a party,,,just saying..


----------

